# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  الهاتف Nokia 3 يبدأ بتلقي تحديث جديد يجلب معه الإصلاحات الأمنية لشهر ديسمبر

## mohamed73

بدأت شركة HMD Global Oy هذا الأسبوع بإصدار تحديث جديد للهاتف Nokia 3.  هذا التحديث الجديد يبلغ حجمه حوالي 345 ميغابايت، ويجلب معه الإصلاحات  الأمنية لشهر ديسمبر. وهذا يجعل Nokia 3 هو أول هاتف ذكي من الشركة  الفنلندية يحصل على الإصلاحات الأمنية لشهر ديسمبر، وواحد من التليفونات  الذكية القليلة التي حصلت على هذا التحديث الأمني حتى الآن.  الهاتف  Nokia 3 يعمل حاليا بنظام الأندرويد 7.1.1 Nougat. وعلى الرغم من أن شركة  HMD Global Oy قالت في البداية بأنه سيحصل على تحديث الأندرويد 7.1.2  Nougat، فقد أكدت الشركة مؤخرًا بأنه سينتقل مباشرة إلى الأندرويد 8.0  Oreo، وهو ما ينبغي أن يحدث هذا الشهر.  هذا التحديث قد يستغرق بعض  الوقت قبل أن يصل إلى الهاتف الخاص بك، ولكن في حالة إذا كنت لا تستطيع  الإنتظار وتتطلع للحصول على هذا التحديث في المستقبل القريب، فبإمكانك  التحقق من توفر هذا التحديث لجهازك يدويا من خلال الذهاب إلى تطبيق  الإعدادات ” Settings ” والذهاب بعد ذلك إلى خيار حول الجهاز ” About  Device “، والتوجه بعد ذلك إلى خيار تحديثات النظام ” System Updates “.  وبطبيعة  الحال، بإمكانك تحميل هذا التحديث بإستخدام بيانات الانترنت المحمولة أو  بإستخدام شبكة WiFi على الرغم من أننا نوصي دائما بإستخدام شبكة WiFi عندما  يتعلق الأمر بتحميل التحديثات لأن ذلك يغنيك عن إستنزاف بيانات الانترنت  المحمولة الخاصة بك. وبطبيعة الحال، لا تنسى أن تقوم بعمل نسخ إحتياطي  لمحتويات هاتفك لتجنب فقدان الملفات والبيانات الخاصة بك في حال ساءت  الأمور أثناء تثبيت التحديث.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

